# Empêcher partage ordinateur



## Willow37 (25 Février 2013)

*Bonjour,* 

j'ai cherché dans les deux catégories "Macosx" et "Internet etc" mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse

dans les préférences système, j'ai bien désactivé TOUS les partages possibles
j'ai activé le coupe feu et enlevé tous les trucs (normalement) qui permettraient à qq'un d'entrer dans mon mac

*seulement voilà, dans le finder, sur la barre latérale, dans "partagé" apparaît toujours un ordinateur distant que je ne connais pas*

ma question est : malgré tout ce que j'ai désactivé, cet ordinateur se connecte-t-il à mon mac ou bien est-il juste visible par mon mac ?  :mouais: comment faire pour qu'il ne me détecte plus et l'inverse également ?

je vous remercie


----------



## fanougym (25 Février 2013)

Willow37 a dit:


> seulement voilà, dans le finder, sur la barre latérale, dans "partagé" apparaît toujours un ordinateur distant que je ne connais pas




salut, 

un mac ou un PC ?

Si PC, utilises tu une machine virtuelle ?


----------



## Willow37 (25 Février 2013)

à vu de nez je dirai que c'est un pc, y'a aussi un laptop dernièrement
normalement non je n'utilise aucune "machine virtuelle" (tu parles de time machine ou autre chose ? un os qu'on intaslle en + sur le mac ?)

merci


----------



## fanougym (25 Février 2013)

si c'est un PC, l'icône est un écran bleu

Machine virtuelle = windows qui tourne grâce à un logiciel type parallel desktop, WMWare fusion...
C'est parfois la source de tes désagréments...

Sinon, prefs système / Utilisateurs et compte / Utilisateur invité :
Décocher
-> Autoriser les invités à se connecter à cet ordinateur
-> Autoriser les invités à se connecter à des dossiers partagés


----------



## Willow37 (25 Février 2013)

Ok non je n'utilise pas windows sur mon mac avec parallel

J'ai décoché tout bien comme il faut

On dirait que ça a disparu.. je tiens au courant... mais on voit bien que ce sont des ordinateurs d'autres personnes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

Tu oublies de nous dire à quel réseau tu es connecté...

Réseau public, réseau d'entreprise, réseau personnel ?

Il n'y a problème que si c'est ton réseau personnel et que tu es supposé être le seul utilisateur.

Sinon, c'est normal que tu voies d'autres ordis (même s'ils ne partagent pas de données), et il est normal qu'ils te voient (même si tu ne partages pas de données).

Voir ne veut pas dire avoir accès.


----------



## Willow37 (25 Février 2013)

Hum d'accord

Je suis sur le wifi de mes proprios donc c'est a mon avis les ordi des autres coloc' peut-être

J'espère que voir ne signifie donc pas avoir accès comme tu le dis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

Je suis sur un gros réseau (domestique) donc je vois plein d'ordis dans le Finder, mais je ne peux accéder à aucun (sauf partage volontaire).

Si dans Préf système / partage, tu ne partages rien, personne ne peut accéder à quoi que ce soit sur ton ordi.


----------



## Willow37 (25 Février 2013)

Super merci ! Ben voilà mon problème est résolu... on peut le classer et merci à vous tous encore !


----------



## Waiting_the_True (1 Mars 2013)

Cher Willow37,

C'est avec attention que j'ai parcouru ton sujet car j'ai été confronté à un problème similaire il y a peu de temps, à la différence près que le PC que je voyais dans le finder était un de mon réseau domestique. Mais étant donné qu'en ce qui te concerne ce sont des pc de colocataires qui apparaissent dans ton finder, et que si tu fais un netstat via le terminal tu obtiendras des lignes "Microsoft connexion statut: etablished" , je ne saurais que trop te conseiller pour mettre un terme à ces connexions de procéder de la manière suivante:

"Préférences système - Sécurité et confidentialité - Coupe feu - Options coupe feu - bloquer toutes les connexions entrantes" 

Tu constateras dès lors que les "pc" n'apparaissent plus dans l'onglet partagé du finder et tu n'obtiendras plus de "microsoft - etablished" en faisant un netstat.

Dans l'espoir d'avoir pu têtre utile,

Bien cordialement.


----------



## Willow37 (8 Mars 2013)

j'ai fait la manip via les pref système mais le netsat je t'avoue que je suis pas assez calée pour comprendre cela, merci bien


----------

